# Is OSX 10.11 El Capitan do-able yet?



## Bunford (Oct 21, 2015)

Considering the possibility of switching from Microsoft to Apple. I used to own a MacBook, but was pretty basic and used for mainly writing and day-to-day stuff. However, I have made previous purchases like Logic Pro X which I can reinstall on a new system due to being tied to my Apple ID. A lot of the plugs I use are hybrid ones too, meaning they're already bought.

I primarily use Cubase Pro 8 and Ableton 9 as my DAWs. Just wondering what the situation is with El Capitan or best to hold off?


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 21, 2015)

The stable track isn't ready for audio yet, the beta track is closer but still not what I'd consider a good idea for mainstream audio users.

That being said, depending on how soon you intend to actually execute the transition, any lingering issues may well be solved.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 21, 2015)

The release version is out and it says that it has fixed the AU validation issue. I am going to install it on another drive and see what happens.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 21, 2015)

It's not just the DAW, it's lots of music and audio software. If you're switching to Mac, I would (and do) run OS X 10.10 until further notice.

Now, the only thing I know is what I *haven't* seen: "all-clear" emails from the companies that circulated "don't update because there are issues that Apple also has to look at" emails when El Capitan first came out.

Same with iOS 9, by the way, although there's a 9.1 just being released.


----------



## Bunford (Oct 21, 2015)

As you noted 9.1 being released, I believe OSX 10.11.1 just got release this afternoon too (UK time).


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 21, 2015)

Good news. I just installed 10.11.1. In Logic Pro X all of the following are working:
RME HDSPe-AIO
MOTU MIDI Xpress XT (with the beta driver)
Vienna Ensemble Pro 5

Software Instruments:
EW Play, Kontakt, Arturia Moog Modular, Spectrasonics: Omnisphere, Trillian, Stylus RMX; Linplug: Albino 3, Crono X3, Octopus; UVI Workstation

FX:
All UAD 2 plugins, QL Spaces, All McDSP, Eliosis Air EQ, All PSP & Sonalksis


----------



## Audio Birdi (Oct 21, 2015)

Good to hear! Enjoying El Capitan very much so far, they even brought back some features from Snow Leopard too!  (Mission Control = refined Exposé including no more cluttered windows!) :D Now I can go back using AU plugins without issue!


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 23, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Good news. I just installed 10.11.1. In Logic Pro X all of the following are working:
> RME HDSPe-AIO
> MOTU MIDI Xpress XT (with the beta driver)
> Vienna Ensemble Pro 5
> ...



Do you now get more than 16 channel multi instruments? in logic 16 is the limit but I read el capitan should be 256.

does this improve CPU by not having so many multi channel instruments VEP/kontakt/play plugins?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 23, 2015)

gsilbers said:


> Do you now get more than 16 channel multi instruments? in logic 16 is the limit but I read el capitan should be 256.
> 
> does this improve CPU by not having so many multi channel instruments VEP/kontakt/play plugins?



The AU MIDI channel increase has not been implemented yet but El Cap has positioned it to be AFAIK.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 23, 2015)

bummer. thanks


----------



## Bunford (Oct 23, 2015)

gsilbers said:


> Do you now get more than 16 channel multi instruments? in logic 16 is the limit but I read el capitan should be 256.
> 
> does this improve CPU by not having so many multi channel instruments VEP/kontakt/play plugins?


256?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

I'm assuming that means 256 MIDI channels into the instrument? How exactly does this work?!

I've just installed El Capitan this afternoon on my PC to road test it before deciding whether to switch from Windows officially (or even whether to still just use a OSX/Windows dual boot on my custom PC).


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes, midi channels. multi instrument plugins like kontakt can use all 64 instruments instead of 16 like is now with audio units.
256 is the spec tey are going for. i am sure it is mostly to future proof it.
If you use cubase then you do not have this limitation as vst3 can handle more than 16. so not a mac/pc thing.


----------



## samphony (Oct 23, 2015)

Vienna needs to update the server plugin to give the user access. My guess.


----------



## gpax (Oct 24, 2015)

The official word from NI is still a bit confusing, whereas it's not officially supported, followed by a statement that provides solutions. I did a Google translate of the German, into English, and it provides a bit more clarity: 

"Currently OS X is not officially supported 10:11 (El Capitan) from Native Instruments. Two main problems were identified with regard to the compatibility with KOMPLETE, Machine and Traktor. If your system already has updated to OS X 10:11 El Capitan, please follow these instructions to resolve the issue."

Then it goes on to reference the 10.11.1 update that addresses AU validation, and references several older hardware devices with links to beta drivers. 

My question - What is the status of El Capitan with current hardware like Kontrol Keyboards, Machine or Traktor?


----------



## Bunford (Oct 24, 2015)

Just stumbled across this. Pretty good summary of 'stuff'!

http://www.sweetwater.com/sweetcare/articles/el-capitan-mac-os-x-10-11-compatibility-information/


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 24, 2015)

thanks for posting that! no El Capitan for me yet, that's for sure.


----------



## Vik (Oct 25, 2015)

The Sweetwater article seems to be written before 10.1.1 was released?
https://ask.audio/articles/apple-fix-audio-unit-bug-in-mac-os-x-el-capitan-10111


----------



## wbacer (Oct 25, 2015)

FYI
Although I use my Mac Pro, Yosemite 10.10.5, for music, I just updated my MacBook Pro to El Capitan 10.11.1 to test it's compatibility with ProTools, Avid S3 and Artist transport. None of them worked under El Capitan. The only file I found in the Incompatible Software folder that was created by the update was (Avid CoreAudio.plugin) When I tried to open Pro Tools 11, I got this error message, whatever it means.




It doesn't look like I'll be upgrading to El Capitan anytime soon.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 25, 2015)

samphony said:


> Vienna needs to update the server plugin to give the user access. My guess.


I am guessing all daws/programs that use midi would have to be upgraded. 
Im not happy its still 16 channels and the update for more channels will be later. 
oh well, its just more time to wait. whichh seems a good idea anyways since this release has had more hicups than any other since the Au binary and the 32/64 bit transition OSX releases in the audio world.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 25, 2015)

I have to say that 10.11.1 is running really well here with Logic Pro X and VE Pro 5 on my late 3.4 i7 iMac, noticeably snappier.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 25, 2015)

My setup :iMac 2009 (master) El Capitan- Logic, PC X99( slave) Windows 7 Pro- Ve-Pro 5 also works fine until now.

I must say the installation of El Capitan was strange. After some minutts the screen became white. It turned out I should just wait untill the installation finished. My net-work settings was changed after installation, I had to re-set the network and turn off internet sharing.


----------



## amsams (Oct 28, 2015)

So with 10.11.1 out is it safe to upgrade? Looks like a few of you have already upgraded successfully. I've been having strange hangs with Kontakt in Logic on Yosemite, so I'm eager to try the update to see if El Capitan helps.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 28, 2015)

Everything is running excellently on my machine—the recent Arturia updates brought that whole product line back to life, which leaves only the individual iZotope Ozone 6 Advanced module plugins not working. I don't use them though (I use Ozone in standalone mode), so that doesn't affect my workflow.

Everything else has been rock solid on my system so far. If you have a good backup system in place, the only thing you have to lose is time. If you don't have a good backup system in place, you shouldn't even be considering an OS upgrade.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 28, 2015)

Has anyone upgraded and tested with a Universal Audio interface? I'd really prefer not to break my Apollo.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 28, 2015)

i am so behind i am afraid to update to el capitan. im in 10.9. 

does waves v9 work? (no need to upgrade$?)
does windows office work? (no need to upgrade$?)
anyone have axe edit software working on el capitan? 
dekstop remote connection working to connect to windows 10? 
VEP on windows 10 and el capitan working fine? 
Pro tools 9 hd? 
quicktime pro 7 still working?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 28, 2015)

I would wait per the latest form UA
http://www.uaudio.com/support/uad/compatibility



jacobthestupendous said:


> Has anyone upgraded and tested with a Universal Audio interface? I'd really prefer not to break my Apollo.


----------



## gpax (Oct 28, 2015)

amsams said:


> I've been having strange hangs with Kontakt in Logic on Yosemite, so I'm eager to try the update to see if El Capitan helps.


 I would only caution you not to assume any current problems are necessarily made better by El Capitan. A clean install of the current system might actually resolve some of what you are experiencing (it did for me).


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 4, 2015)

The new Universal Audio UAD 8.4 update seems to offer some improvement with El Capitain...

http://www.uaudio.com/support/uad/compatibility
scroll down a little bit


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 4, 2015)

aesthete said:


> The new Universal Audio UAD 8.4 update seems to offer some improvement with El Capitain...
> 
> http://www.uaudio.com/support/uad/compatibility
> scroll down a little bit


 I was reading that before I came over to VI-C just now. It's weird to me that the console app not getting along with full screen seems to be the only problem (that they know of). Definitely not the sort of thing that I would expect new AU standards to affect.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 6, 2015)

does waves v9 work? (no need to upgrade$?)
does windows office work? (no need to upgrade$?)
anyone have axe edit software working on el capitan?
dekstop remote connection working to connect to windows 10?
VEP on windows 10 and el capitan working fine?
Pro tools 9 hd?
quicktime pro 7 still working?


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 7, 2015)

I took the plunge last night and updated to El Capitan 10.11.1. I also updated my UA Apollo to UAD 8.4 for Thunderbolt which includes compatibility enhancements for El Capitan per UA and I updated Komplete 10 (including NI Maschine 2.0 Drivers) through the service center.

I had a few small things that would not validate (Slate, Abbey Road, OP-X Pro II, etc.), Onyx will no longer run. And one big one strangely, Omnisphere 2 despite the Spectrasonics website saying Omni 2 runs on El Capitan. I have emailed Spectrasonics support. I have the most current Omni 2.01d installed.

I also needed to update a few applications such as Better Touch Tool, Gobbler, Super Duper, Arturia apps, etc. and The Access Virus app needed to sync it's patches with the hardware.

My template seems to load quicker overall in Logic X, except Kontakt which seems to take longer to load libraries now.

CPU seems a tad higher than before in Logic X now.

Overall, I would say El Capitan OSX moves more smoothly overall (Firefox 42 flies for ie). Starts and restarts are VERY quick now. But I do notice some small lags here and there in Logic X (10.2). I would think we need to see a Logic X specific update for El Capitan utilization soon, hopefully before the new year.

2013 Mac Pro 6 core vader helmet, 32G Ram, running UA Apollo, Black Magic Multidock, and 3 video monitors.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 9, 2015)

Update, Omni 2 has now validated. Strange.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 12, 2015)

FYI,

I just heard from Avid tech support that their latest Eucontrol release added compatibility for El Capitan.

http://akmedia.digidesign.com/support/compressed/EuControl_3_3_2_Read_Me_87772.pdf?ns=1


----------



## gpax (Nov 12, 2015)

I noticed tonight that Native Instruments no longer advises against updating to El Capitan, or at least has removed that wording: they still mention known legacy hardware issues, with links to the appropriate drivers. I had already updated a couple of weeks back with no problems, but was still checking the update status.


----------



## amsams (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi guys. With the new 10.11.2 out I think I'm ready to take the plunge. For those that have upgraded already: Is it worth it? Any stability improvements? Better efficiency/CPU usage? Or any bugs you've noticed with Logic or Kontakt?


----------



## mmendez (Dec 16, 2015)

Finally updated a couple of days ago. Everything is working flawlessly, no issues at all. 

On the music side of things: 

- Logic Pro X, Kontakt, Ozone 7 (6 doesn't pass the AU validation, not sure if there's an updated version that does). Engine, 2C Audio B2, various Meterplugs plugins and the Sonarworks Reference headphone calibration plug-in all work fine.
- Sibelius 7.5 also works ok and I'm not experiencing the crash on quit that other people are seeing.

For people who also do Video/VFX:

- Photoshop CS6, Modo 902, Mari 3.0, Nuke 9.0, DaVinci Resolve 12 and Final Cut Pro 10.2.2 are all working ok after the upgrade.

Haven't noticed big changes in terms of performance in any of those applications so all of them seem to perform as well if not better than they did on Yostemite.

Miguel


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 16, 2015)

Miguel, are you working on a desktop? I was hoping to see improvements in the graphics/video on my Macbook Pro... that would be my main push to upgrade.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 16, 2015)

Watching this thread with interest as I am also considering an upgrade to El Capitan.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 16, 2015)

Same here... interested in Sibelius 6 (Edit: works unsupported), Office 11 (I know! Edit: Patched, works)...

http://lexiconpro.com/en-US/promotions/lexicon-holiday-2015-50-off-plug-ins-offer
Lexicon flogging their wares but no El Cap support...

As it stands, I would lose my go to Hall verb :(


----------



## wbacer (Dec 16, 2015)

I just took the leap this morning and upgraded to El Capitan.
I have a Mac Pro, 12 core, 128 Gb RAM.
Before I upgraded, I made sure that I cloned my HD using SuperDuper, just in case.
I'm running Logic X, VEP, Symphony I/0, Avid S3 and Artist Transport, UAD plugins on a Satellite Octo, Kontakt, Play, VIP, it all works. So far no issues. I had to update a few minor things but nothing music related.
I hope this helps.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 16, 2015)

I have not yet upgraded my Mac. I use the Adobe Master Collection CS6 and some reports say that some of the programs are no longer supported by Adobe and that would include new OS versions. I use Time Machine (weekly) to do a full backup. If I do upgrade does anyone if I can restore Yosemite if it proves unsuitable.

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## floydian05 (Dec 16, 2015)

I upgraded to el capitan when 10.11.2 came out. Things were fine... then i restarted the computer again after installing drivers for my UA interface. It came back with a white screen and did nothing (this had never happened on any of my rigs over many years on OSX). I kept turning on and off and freaking out that my main computer was bricked but after the 5th try it came back and I've had no problems or bugs since.... that was about a week ago.. Logic X runs fine including NI and UA and PLAY. I have not really noticed any performance improvements. The phone tethering thing is useful as I can get calls on the computer now which I frequently missed because I just didn't hear them... 

Personally I wouldn't rush to upgrade I don't see any benefits great enough at the moment. If you aren't in the middle of a project than definitely go for it I found it a smoother upgrade than Yosemite but not a huge performance boost like Mavericks or snow leopard.. they just added another number after OSX......


----------



## amsams (Dec 16, 2015)

So far so good. No issues yet. AU validation went through fine. It may be just wishful thinking but Logic X seems a little snappier than before. Only time will tell.


----------



## mmendez (Dec 17, 2015)

LamaRose said:


> Miguel, are you working on a desktop? I was hoping to see improvements in the graphics/video on my Macbook Pro... that would be my main push to upgrade.



I use a 6-core Mac Pro (Vader helmet). For laptops it's probably worth it just for the improved power management if all your apps work fine.

Miguel


----------

